# Can't export slideshow video



## Lindsay Beatts (Oct 24, 2016)

I've made a slideshow with photos and audio of a wedding I recently shot. When I hit export video, it begins the export but then hangs and nothing happens. I left it running yesterday for an hour and a half and it made no progress. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lindsay Beatts (Oct 24, 2016)

Never mind, it worked! I saved at 720p first then tried 1080p and it saved. I've got no idea why, but the previous 5 attempts failed.


----------



## erinbaby (Feb 5, 2017)

Lindsay Beatts said:


> Never mind, it worked! I saved at 720p first then tried 1080p and it saved. I've got no idea why, but the previous 5 attempts failed.


I've had the same problem, but can't get it to resolve. Also, scaling seems buggy - 1080p video content looks fine in LR playback, but is only a tiny portion of the screen when exported as part of a slide show. Glad you got yours to go - I'll keep trying.


----------



## AndréRocha (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, 

I think I found the problem... In my case, the slideshow didn't run, because the origin of photos wasn't the same that the destiny of the slideshow that I was exporting. When I chose export slideshow to the same origin folder as the photos, it magically worked!

Good luck and good slideshows for all!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2017)

Strange. There is no reason (or there should be no reason) for having to save your slideshow to the same folder as your original images. In fact, your slide show could contain photos from different folders, making that simply impossible.


----------



## BillyLovesSmores (Mar 24, 2017)

RendrFX has a pretty great slideshow maker that's almost too easy to use. Check 'em out - Slideshow Maker With Music


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 24, 2017)

BillyLovesSmores said:


> endrFX has a pretty great slideshow maker that's almost too easy to use. Check 'em out - Slideshow Maker With Music


What, $ 25,- for 1 video or $ 49,- per month? Seriously? Almost 5 times more expensive than the Photoshop + Lightroom subscribtion...


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2017)

AndréRocha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I found the problem... In my case, the slideshow didn't run, because the origin of photos wasn't the same that the destiny of the slideshow that I was exporting. When I chose export slideshow to the same origin folder as the photos, it magically worked!
> 
> Good luck and good slideshows for all!


More likely, the destination that you did choose initially  did not have the necessary write permissions.  Choosing the destination of one of the LR folders answered this permissions problem.


----------

